# Another best way to unclog a toilet



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Gonna have to sell all my toilet augers and the plunger now!






The MacGyver way.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

First thing it's not a toilet it's a urnial. Second thing it is not stopped up right now. Some people seem to amaze me!!!!!!!!!!! This must be why I always find a mess when I go to open a urnial. I would rather open 10 sewer than mess with a urnial or bathroom sink.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Need a vent on that urinal drain line for starters.

When the gentleman 'clears' the stoppage, bubbles can be seen in the urinal to the right. What a hack....:vs_bananasplit:


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

This is what a urinal stoppage looks like


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I jinxed myself responding to this thread, I had to do my first urinal pull and clear in 5 years today.


----------

